# SMART Disk Utilities



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Passmark Disk Checkup

PassMark DiskCheckup - SMART hard drive monitoring utility


Seagate SeaTools

SeaTools | Seagate


Western Digital Data Lifeguard Diagnostics
 
http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=613&sid=3&lang=en


General Info

S.M.A.R.T. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi! All HD manufactures have free software to test their HD's.
Here's just a few. Sea tools is my favorite!!
14 Free Hard Drive Testing Tools (Updated March 2015)


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Speaking of hard drive manufacturers (we are talking about HDD here not SSD) there really are only three that are of any consequence: Western Digital, Seagate and Toshiba. Most of the other significant brands have been acquired and are now made by one of these big three.

Seagate -- Quantum, Maxtor, Samsung 
Toshiba -- Fujitsu
Western Digital -- Hitachi, IBM

The reason Toshiba is not directly linked for a HDD test is that their test does not work for all models of their drives; therefore, owners of a Toshiba-made disk should use a generic HDD testing application.


----------

